# Rebecca Haarlow: New Lakers Sideline Reporter



## Basel

> Say hi to the new sideline reporter for Lakers home games televised by Fox Sports West: Rebecca Haarlow.
> 
> She is coming from Portland Trail Blazers sideline duty and also does some college football and basketball work for Fox. Haarlow is a Chicago native and a Princeton grad with a degree in U.S. history.


http://lakers.ocregister.com/2010/07/23/new-sideline-reporter-for-lakers-home-games/39889/


----------



## Gotham2krazy

lucky lakers =/


----------



## DaRizzle

lol....POR fans are in a tizzy over this.

So shes taking Ireland's job yeah?


----------



## Cris

DaRizzle said:


> lol....POR fans are in a tizzy over this.
> 
> So shes taking Ireland's job yeah?


I think Ireland is keeping his gig for road games on KCAL 9


----------



## afobisme

wait ireland only worked for KCAL i thought? i personally love ireland. he's very observative and it's obvious he's a huge laker fan. but he's also level-headed.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I like Ireland. Give her Seckbechs job. That dudes annoying ass voice makes me want to punch babies.


----------



## Kidd

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I like Ireland. Give her Seckbechs job. That dudes annoying ass voice makes me want to punch babies.


This is Elie Seckbach, reporting.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Wait who goes to Princeton to major in US history?


----------



## elcap15

She's better to look at than Ireland.

My only problem is that women sideline reporters seem to do really long interviews that cut into game time. I hope she's not like that.


----------



## Cris

Jamel Irief said:


> Wait who goes to Princeton to major in US history?


A person who is really smart in HS and realized they cant cut it in college.

The better question is how she turned a History degree into a sideline gig.


----------



## Kaas

^ That is a very good question.

I think this move has more to do with Ireland being an employee for ESPN. They want to keep Billy Mac in studio, so they needed someone else to take Ireland's spot. We probably won't see her face for more than 30 seconds a game, so I care more that she knows what she's talking about.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Cris said:


> A person who is really smart in HS and realized they cant cut it in college.
> 
> The better question is how she turned a History degree into a sideline gig.


I had to take an on-air performance course in college. It's really not that hard assuming you speak 8th grade level english.


----------



## Lynx

Haha..she announced this via twitter and facebook. She's mostly active on Facebook though, telling Portland fans that she will always be a die-hard Blazers' fan. We'll see about that...LOL.


----------



## R-Star

Her left eye is higher than her right eye. Like Shannon Dohertys wonkey eye.


----------



## Sean

Her hiring has no affect on John Ireland's job. She is working for FoxSportsWest, he works for KCAL and KCBS. She will more than likely be taking time from Michael Eaves or Patrick O'Neal as they do the sideline reporting now on FSW.


----------

